# Places on the net to buy Flourish Excel



## guynemer (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi , I would need several 2 liters bottles of flourish , but unfortunately I haven't been able to find webshops with quite fair prices on this product.

Could some of you help me ?

Thx


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Depending on where you are (you can update your location in your profile MY APC top right tab), www.bigalsonline.com and www.drsfostersmith.com offer competitive prices for a 2L bottle. $24 shipped. You can get a smaller bottle to use with 2L.

-John N.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I would echo John's feedback. The drsfostersmith site is fantastic. I dose seachem and to make it financially feasible at all, I buy all of my product when I can in the 2 liter sizes from them. Good luck.


----------



## dha300 (Sep 27, 2005)

i agree I use big als.


----------



## guynemer (Aug 7, 2006)

I've already checked those 2, but unfortunately they don't ship abroad , at least not in europe  

I'm afraid I will have to find someone who would be able to receive the package for me in the US and then send it to me by postal services to france.


----------



## kaj41354 (Jul 20, 2004)

Seachem has a long list of retailers in France on their website. Have you checked here: http://seachem.com/purchasing/international/France.html ?


----------

